# Introducing my bunns...



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

I am still new to this board so I thought I would tell you about how we found our bunns!

I was driving around and stopped at the petstore and found2beautiful Double-Mane Lionhead females. I was going thrubunny rebound at the time and seriously considering buyingone. The clerk told me that they had been in the store foralmost 5-6 months and had been transfered there from another store whenthey didn't sell. One was skittish and liked to bite, and theother was horribly sick. Anyway they were only being sold asa pair. They werewilling to drop thepriceif I would take both. I called my hubby andtold him I had found two bunns that needed a home. He cameback with me, took one look at the sicklittle one and told meto pack them up while he paid. 

The next day they were at the vet. The skittish girl we namedSkittles(how obvious was that) and the sick little girl we namedPeppers. Peppers was only a pound and a half...she was soskinny you could feel all her bones sticking out. The vet putPeppers on Baytril for Pasturella, and Skittles was given a clean billof health. Neither rabbit could jump because their muscleswere atrophied from being in a tiny cage with no exercise...Skittlesfinally just learned to jump and binky a month ago. 

Over the next 2 days we almost lost Peppers twice. She wasunder weight and we couldn't keep her warm. So she prettymuch spent the first 2 days with us living in my shirt! We made a warm nest for her but she kept crawling outso... After about a week Peppers really seemed to snap into place...shestarted to eat everything in sight and started to gain weight!:bunnydance:

I never thought much about when you go into a petstore and they havethe aquariums in the center aisles with the bunns and guinea pigs inthem...I always used to stop to pet them. Apparently thesetwo were mauled by little kids while on display and would not toleratebeing handled. Skittles bit me and drew blood first chanceshe had, but after that once she never tried to bite meagain. And my niece who is turning 6 this June has been sogentle with her trying to get her to like kids again and it seems to beworking!Peppers has kicked Pasturella and is left withsneezing and snuffling due to what we are assuming is errodedturbinates in her sinuses from being sick for 4-5 months without anytreatment! (I have some very not pleasant things to say aboutthat particular pet store!!) They still will not let anyonepick them up...since it is their life, it's their choice...I let themdecide. If they want to be picked up and cuddled they justhave to come to me! 

These two were absolute hell on wheels from the get go. Theystarted off loving the cats and hanging around with them..then sincetheir spay they haven't gotten along at all. Peppersespecially.She loves to charge and bite the cats when evershe gets a chance. Mostly we figure due to jealousy, becausemom apparently belongs to the bunns...not the cats!:? Once Peppers got better the two girls went thru a periodof kick boxing and trying to sort out the pecking order, it finallysettled on Skittles being dominant and Peppers being submissive.

Now this is where mom and dads thinking goes a little faulty.I wanted another bunn to add to the girls. We wereconsidering a male lop(our bridge bunn was a lop and was so gentle andlaid back, how could we fail?) We figured a male bunn, a lop who waslaid back would calm the girls down a bit...Someone to take charge andbe the boss! Oh boy!! Did we ever screw thatup!:shock:

I called the local Humane Society checking to see if they had anyrescue rabbits. They had only one. A male lop thesame age as our girls! I was freaking...it was totalKarma! Meant to be! I drove right over to meethim. He was such a sad little guy. He wasapparently abandoned in the winter in his cage on the steps outside theHumane Society. He had 5 inches of soiled pine shavings inhis cage so he had no room to move. They had just beenthrowing his pellets on top of the soiled litter. His nailshad never been trimmed and his muscles were atrophied from never beingout of his cage. They did a great job with him...he was sucha friendly little guy! I snuck a raisin into the shelter withme(I know I'm bad!) And he was all over me after that!! Therewas already an application in for him, so I had to wait for 24 hours tofind out if he was ours or not! I got a call the next dayasking when we wanted to pick him up!! He came home thatnight!! :bunnydance:

He has become the evil genius in the house! Youwill walk into a room now and see a rabbit scoot ahead of you into thenext and then see three rabbits come flying back out! Thenyou go looking to find what they have destroyed!:shock:Basically he organised them into a gang...one look out and twocriminals! One day I snuck up to the dining room doorway tosee Skittles 'lipping' at the wall trying to grab a piece of drywallpaper to rip it off...she hopped back and Solembum hopped right up inher place to do the same thing!! Great now they share badhabits! Jeez! They are now known as the 'Hooligans'and are a highly organised gang of fuzzballs! He didn't slowthe girls down in the least. Skittles is still dominant,Solembum is the middle rabbit and Peppers is the Submissiveone. They literally keep me hopping. It's almostlike having kids! We have 5 cats on top of having 3 bunns andthis place is never quiet or dull!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 1, 2006)

Aw, they sound adorable. I can't wait to see pics!

You sound like me. I brought home most of my bunnies becauseI felt sorry for them andway they were treated at the petstores.

What's sad is as soon as we "rescue" one, another takes its'place. It won't ever stop. I hate going in petstores now because I know I can't save them all.


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

I know it's awful...the stores just get inmore. I am glad I had the chance to find and bring home thegirls...I can't imagine life without them!! Even if they aregiving me grey hairs!  

I'll post some pics if I can figure out how to do it!! :?


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

This is our bunns hutch...a deluxe carpetedthree level condo...complete with litter box, penthouse blankies andmid-level kitchen area!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

This is our problem child Peppers (Peppers Poffenberry Lallowe'en)

We decided to get photos done of the bunns so we wentto thebuild-a-bear workshop and got some elastic bows for their little ears!!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

This is our other doll Skittles! (Skittles Sukeyface Lallowe'en)

She was anything but skittish at the photos, she looked like she was going to take the photographers legs off!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

Our boy Solembum! (Solembum Smudgenstump Garfunkel)

His sweet face hides a mischievous streak a mile wide!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 1, 2006)

aww... cute bunnies!!!:inlove:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 1, 2006)

Your rabbits are adorable and I love thehutch! It's really nice. My NIC condos areeyesores, but your hutch looks like a nice piece offurniture! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## m.e. (Jun 1, 2006)

What a wonderful story and what wonderful bunnies! :kiss:


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

My hubby, Tony, built it for our first bunnButters. When we got her she was supposed to be a minilop. She passed away at 1 and a half years of age...and shewas about 8-9 pounds:shock:...not so mini! 

We have since added green gingham curtains to the doors and the sidesto give the bunns more privacy! We also put arborite on thefloors in the hutchunder the carpets just in case they dopee...then it is a cinch to clean! We steamclean their wholeroom once a month or so just to keep it fresh and clean forthem!! Skittles is a bit of a clean fanatic! 

Here is another pic of their room:


This is the corner from the doorway.


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

This is the other corner viewed from the doorway.


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

This is the doorway to the 'Bunnary' as my hubby calls it! :lol:


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

And this is where we keep their food, groomingsupplies and cleaning stuff. When we had just two bunnsitused to be storedon the bottomof thehutch, but they kept gettinglittle bunny noses into things. So when we got Solembum, weadded another level to the hutch and moved our supplies and hay to theshelf above!!:lol:


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

I really thought the bunns would chew the hutchto smithereens (it's just pine and chicken wire) but they have prettymuch left it alone.  Of course now that I havesaid that I'll come home tonight and find it mauled!!! 

I can't believe how well the bunns all fit together! Theyseem made for each other! But hubby has said no morepets! (for now) (He is just as bad as me for dragging lostand sick animals home!)  We have 5 cats as wellas the bunns. Chloe, Chelsea, Sunni, Mr. George Underfoot and'Bastien. Now if Peppers would stop trying to bite the catsit would be bliss around here!!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 1, 2006)

What a cool hutch and bunny room! I haven't decorated my bunny room at all yet. I don't think the mind.

And such beautiful buns! I love those bows. I would be missing some fingers if I tried that!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 1, 2006)

We actually had a matching bow-tie for Solembum,but he let us know unequivocally that it would *not* beworn by him! He was not amused! He kept grabbingand throwing it. We put the bows on the girls just before thepics and took them off right after. They were very patientwith the dumb humans that day! But I don't think we'll dophotos again for a long while!

This is what an angry Lionhead looks like! This was the daywe got the idea to put bows on their ears! Peppers is not ahappy bunny! :lol:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 1, 2006)

she looks soangry:angryrant!!! its cute!lol


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow great stories, great pictures, greatthread. Dying to hear more stories (and of coursepictures!!!) :bow Oh and adorable buns!

-Ashley :thumbup &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :dutch


----------



## m.e. (Jun 2, 2006)

*Runestonezwrote:*


> We have 5 cats as well as thebunns. Chloe, Chelsea, Sunni, *Mr. George Underfoot* and'Bastien.



I love that name :rofl:

Got any pictures of your kitties?


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 2, 2006)

Being a bunny slave I have pics of everything!! 

I still haven't firgured out how to post them all in one reply...so here goes!

Our oldest furbaby...Chloe! She is 10 years old!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 2, 2006)

Our second oldest...Sunshine. She is 9 years old!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 2, 2006)

Our next oldest is Chelsea. She is 20lbs of lap cat!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 2, 2006)

Next is Mr. George Underfoot...because that is where he always is!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 2, 2006)

And last but not least... 'Bastien aka 'Bastien Bad cat!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll take Bastien Bad Cat if he's too much trouble for you!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 2, 2006)

aww...mr. george underfoot is adorable!! i want him!!! he looks just like my friends cat skeeter


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey Naturstee... after last night Bastien is allyours!!! I am terrified of spiders and last night Bastienkept banging the bedroom door...it was driving me crazy! SoIwhipped openthe bedroom door to yell at him and hechased the biggest *beeping* spider I have ever seen right up my leg!:shock: 3 o'clock in the morning and I was doing thescreaming meany trying to swat the darn thing off! He lookedupset when I finally killed it too!! :X Bloody catdrives me nuts sometimes! :craziness


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 3, 2006)

pea-poo---Mr. Futz is a totaltattletail. If any other cat does anything wrong he runs totell you and shows you what cat!! He also sits outside mybedroom door and screams..." Mama..mama maow!" Until Mama drags hersorry, sleepy butt out of bed to open the doorto let him inthe bedroom! He really needs an opposable thumb or two!!

All our cats have weird quirks...I guess thats what makes them so interesting!!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like my cats..lol We had three catsgrowin up, we only have one left now..(It's so sad..) Our oldest,Whiteywas 20 years old when we put him down..but he was an odd eyedwhite..one green eye, one blue one..He would come when you whistled athim, and he'd meow whenever you played harmonica..like he was singingalmost..lol he was a spoiled brat...and he had to shred everything heslept on, up.

Cinderella was 13 when she took off, not sure what happened toher..but, she was a spitfire, but yet a very sweet cat. She would kneedyour hair and pur in your ear when you tried to go to sleep,it waskinda cute actually.

Sherlock is 13 now, he's a healthy cat, but a big one..he's 18 pounds.Though I can swear up and down he is bipolar (Cause one minute he issweet, the next he will beat the crap outta you) he can be prettyfriendly to you, on his terms. We had outdoor cats, but we'd let themsleep inside sometimes, and Sherlock had a habit of getting you up at 5AM to go out, and if you didn't, he'd sit on your chest and slap you inthe face until you got up..he wasn't very nice sometimes. lol 

We've kind of adopted our neighbors cat "Ghetto". She's a little brat,and not a very bright cat period. She used to sit out in the cold untilice formed on her fur and ball to get in, when she wasn't even ourcat!! lol She never goes home, and she literally lives at ourhouse..She hates being held, but she loves being in your lap..she'svery strange.(And she drools like the devil too!!! &gt;_&lt

But, you have absolutely adorable cats..  How do they deal with yourrabbits?? I've often wondered that..I know if I were to let Skippy myrabbit around Sherlock, Skip would end up lunch!!!:shock:


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 4, 2006)

It's kind of weird actually. Our firstlop bunngirl Butterswe had, pretty much lived with the cats24/7, she loved them! They all groomed each other and whenshe was feeling zippy they would chase each other, or if the catsweren't in the mood she would use them as hurdles and run aroundjumping over them! The cats were really great about it andreally patient when she was just a tiny furball!! 

When we brought the new bunns home as soon as we walked in the door weset them right on the floor with the cats...and Peppers ran right up toour oldest and bunny flopped down for a nap! (apparently riding in thecar had worn her out!) Everybody was fine...they did thesame thing as with Butters...the cats accepted them noquestions! 

Then Peppers began to have a few issues. Soon after herspay...when she was healthy again (she had been really sick before thespay) she and Skittles started fighting to hash out apeckingorder...and she also included the cats as well. If Iwaspetting a cat...it was toast! She would chargeand bite it! One day we heard our chubby cat Chelsea cry andheard her running...we looked up to see Chelsea careening around acorner with Peppy hanging off her haunches by the teeth!! Ourcats are very gentle and patient cats...they were mostly rescue cats soI have really worked with them over the years and they are mybabies!! They just accept that other animals come into theirhouse from time to time! They never bite or use their clawseven to slap with! I am so proud of them!!  Butit seems to have caused a bit of a problem in this case!Peppy doesn't like to be handled...but she also doesn't like other'pets' having mom's attention. So any cat that gets within ahundred yards of me gets chased and/or bitten. The one catwho did slap her and hiss (claws in please and thank you!)Has been left alone! Sunni slapped her so hard she actuallyrolled over! :lol: She didn't like that! And hassince left that cat alone. But the other cats won't so muchas tap her and she gets away with murder! :huh I spent solong making sure that everyone could live in happiness and peace andquiet and then I brought home Cujo the rabbit!!:shock:This is the one thing I have not been able to fix behavior wise andsomedays I want to pull my hair out! I even went so far as toempty an entire room put all the cats andPeppers in it andmade them spend some time together. They all just sat thereor lolled on the ground and had a nap...as soon as they were out allyou could hear were cats scattering and a rabbit snorting!!Somedays I want to pull my hair out!! :banghead Iswear I will fix this!! There is a way and I will haveeveryone all together and happy again!! Whether or not thathappens before or after I am completely insane from trying...who knows??

Did I mention that all my cats are 10 pounds or more...Chelsea theheaviest weighing in at close to 20-22pounds...and they are terrorizedand beaten up by a rabbit that now weighs just over 3 pounds!:shock::foreheadsmack:


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2006)

Since I owed Claudia pics of my gardens( I am agardening freak!) I thought I would post a few of them!!Unfortunately not alot of blooms this early but everything is greeningup nicely and there are a ton of buds!! Just need to wait afew more weeks for things to get 'popping'!!!

This is our home! We named it 'Stormhaven'. Weadded the carport last year, and we still have bits to finish (likepainting the house all one colour!) The back is a lighter greenw red shutters!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2006)

These next pics are of the little gardensand the pondscattered aroundour deck in the backyard!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2006)

Our back walkway!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2006)

Our pond! We have a few smaller pond fish and a giant Koi..we lost her mate to a raccoon last summer.


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2006)

Our backyard!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2006)

Another of the deck gardens...


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2006)

And another of our ugly deck!! I haveto re-stain it this summer! Ooohh it makes my fingers hurt justthinking about it! lol


----------



## Nessa1487 (Jun 7, 2006)

You have a gorgeous place!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, beautiful garden. 

I noticed you have bird feeders. I have two, do theyever make a mess though. My birds in the back don'thave table manners LOL, they end up spilling alot of the food in mygarden, hence I have alot of "stuff" growing there that shouldn'tbe. 

It looks like you have no weeds growing where your bird feeders are.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2006)

We really don't have anything growing under thefeeders! We have so many doves,finches,sparrows, cardinals,nuthatches, chipmunks and squirrels that anything on the ground getseaten too!! They really are piggies!


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 22, 2006)

A pic of my hubby and me!! :love:


----------



## Haley (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey nice blog! :hug:

I dont know how I missed this before..Ive always wanted to see a close up of your bunnies (more than the avatar)..they are all gorgeous!

So is tomorrow the day the bunny stork is bringing you a new baby? Cant wait to see some pics of Socks in his new home. 

Keep those pics coming! :grouphug

-Haley and the gang:rabbithop:dutch:bunny19


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanx Haley! I have fallen WAY behind! I still don't have Dandelion's story on here yet! I need desperately to buy a digital camera! My scanner is dead so now I REALLY need to get going and get one! Right now hubby is sitting on the floor cussing out the NIC panels we picked up!:shock: We made up a really neat design for Socks and Dandelion! They are gonna love these!

We are leaving here at 10am to head for Napanee to pick up Socks! It's about a 3 and a half hour drive for both Angie and us! So we are going to pack a picnic for the drive and make a day of it! It should be 6+ hours round trip! :shock: Got ours fingers crosse for a great drive and a great day! YAY!! We're bringing home the boy!!:bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey, how's Socks?


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 30, 2006)

Socks is doing great! He refuses tocome out of his new house...it is really big for him though so I don'tthink he is lacking for exercise. He has been purring andnugging Tony and I so I think he is comfortable and happy.He's a little skittish and nervous but has a great big bunny attitudetucked away in there! We have already gotten thumped at andhad toys thrown at us for good measure!  For somereason we seem to bring out the best in our beasties! LOL

I forgot to ask Angie whether he was OK around cats...buthehas developed a friendship with our one cat.'Bastien keeps him company and lays by the hutch with Socks.We are working on bonding Dandi and Bummy still...Ya that's goingwell(not! Stubborn bunnies!)! And once things settle down inthat department we are going to move on to bonding Socks too!

He made the switch to his new food OK, no tummie problems and all seemsto be going well! I wish he'd come out of the cage more but Iam content to let him approach things at his own pace! He'snot going anywhere anytime soon so he can take all the time wants toget used to things/the routinehere!


----------

